
As Crypto Market Sheds Billions, One Analyst Sees Buying Opportunity - calvinjr
https://www.coindesk.com/crypto-market-sheds-billions-one-analyst-sees-buying-opportunity/
======
preillyme
The total value of all cryptocurrencies has dropped 11 percent since Saturday,
declining from a high of nearly $180 billion to under $160 billion today.

~~~
calvinjr
But that might not be cause for alarm. In fact, Ronnie Moas, the founder of
Standpoint Research (known for his prediction that the cryptocurrency asset
class will one day be valued in the trillions), contends that the price break
is rather the work of larger traders who want to build up even bigger
positions in cryptocurrency.

